# Trade Fairs



## Bettyboo (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello,
1st time on here. Probably on the wrong post? We are wanting to come over in maybe August to go to one of the Trade Fairs. Has anyone on here been to one? They look very intersting and seem like they have absolutely everything. At the moment we live in Tenerife and would probably come over via Madrid. Thank you Bettyboo. x


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Betty. That's a bit specialised, personally I know nothing whatsoever about trade fairs, in Bangkok, or anywhere else. Sorry!


----------

